# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Ενισχυτής SANYO JA-340

## nassosxlvbros

Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα τέτοιο παλιό κομμάτι δυστυχώς με καμένες εξόδους...τα εξόδου είναι τα 2SC1827-2SA769 με drivers 2SB 560-2SD438 άπαντα καμένα,για την ακρίβεια βραχυκυκλωμένα...αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχουν τα τρανζίστορ ή να βάλω τα αντίστοιχα (έχει ποτενσιόμετρα για ρεύμα ηρεμίας)....anyway,λέω να ασχοληθώ... :Smile: 

Στις φωτό το εργαλείο που αν φτιαχτει θα ζωντανέψει 2 ηχειάκια Pioneer 60w και όλο το σετ SANYO "340" στο εξοχικό ενός καλού φίλου...

υγ.: έψαξα για ηλ. σχέδιο στην ηλεκτροΤάνια αλλά βρήκα μόνον για τον 350 που μάλλον πρέπει να είναι κάτι παραπλήσιο...Θα έχω νεώτερα σήμερα καλή σας μέρα!

----------


## east electronics

πρεπει να δουλεψεις με προσοχη γιατι αν θυμαμαι καλα ο συγκεκριμενος ενισχυτης εχει παθητικο tone control  το οποιο δουλευει με αναδραση απο την εξοδο ...( δεν ειμαι πολυ σιγουρος πρεπει να το κοιταξεις ) 

τελος στα εξοδου βαζεις οτι θελεις εντος εισαγωγικων  αρεκι να ειναι συμμετρικα ...τα ντριβερ μπορει να σε παιδεψουν λιγο 

το κυκλωμα θα λειτουργησει μια χαρα ακομα και αν βαλεις bd139-140 driver και ΤΙΡ 3055 2955 για εξοδου

ευκολη κια απλη λυση μετριων επιδοσεων  και με "μηχανικα" θεματα

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Το εργαλείο έχει equalizer 5 περιοχών και απο ότι βλέπω στο (παραπλήσιο) σχέδιο του JA 350 το σήμα περνάει από 5 αντίστοιχα τρανζίστορ πριν πάει στη προενίσχυση...συνεπώς δεν το λές παθητικό (και χ1 να κάνει είναι ενεργό...)Πάντως για ασφάλεια θα "κόψω"το ρεύμα πριν το βάλω να λειτουργήσει κανονικά,βάζοντας αντιστάσεις στη τροφοδοσία αντι για τις ασφάλειες και βλέπουμε...είναι όλο τρανζιστοράτο πάντως εκτός από τη βαθμίδα του πικάπ.
Πάω να ψωνίσω τραντζιστόρια και θα σας πω αποτελέσματα το απόγευμα... :Wink:

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Άλλαξα τα εξόδου,2SC1827,2SA769 με τα αντίστοιχα BD243C,BD244C και τα drivers 2SB560,2SD438 με τα 2SB647 2SD647 αντίστοιχα. Άλλαξα και μια 1Ν4148 και μια αντίσταση 470Ω στο 1  driver που ήταν ζεματισμένη και πήρε μπρος...μόλις σύνδεσα ηχεία και είσοδο ξενέρωσα...παραμορφώνει... :Sad: 
θέλει μάλλον παιχνίδι με τις αντιστάσεις ή κάποιο πιο μπροστα τρανζίστορ είναι αρπαγμένο,ή τα driver δεν κάνουν..αν δε βρω σχέδιο προβλέπω θα βασανιστώ... :Bored:

----------


## Thanos10

Αλλαξε ολα τα τρατζινστορ του τελικου και δες και τις τασεις.
Απομονωσε τον τελικο απο τον προενισχυτη και οδηγησε τον με μια αλλη πηγη να δεις πως ακουγεται.

----------


## maouna

το ρευμα ηρεμιας το μετρησες?οταν αλλαζουμε τρανζιστορ θελει νεα  ρυθμιση

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Δεν ρύθμισα ρεύμα ηρεμίας σωστά αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι περίπου σωστό...(είπαμε δεν έχω το σωστό σχέδιο) βασικά έλεγε για τάση 0,4mV στις αντιστάσεις των εξόδου.
Το θέμα είναι πως η παραμόρφωση είναι σαν να "κοβει"κάποιο οδηγό ή πιο μπροστά και ακούγεται χάλια-σαν να ψαλιδίζει ένα πράμα-θα κοιτάξω και αύριο με πιο καθαρό μάτι και μυαλό και θα δούμε...αν είχα όμως μια γεννητριούλα θα είχα λύσει το θέμα...

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Τελικά δούλεψε...οι αντιστάσεις στα εξόδου (βλακεία μου)είχαν τελείως λάθος τιμή...η μια κομμένη τελείως η άλλη είχε "αναβαθμιστεί" σε ΚΩ  :Biggrin:  μάλλον με το βραχυκύκλωμα στα εξόδου την "άκουσαν"και δεν πονηρεύτηκα-άλλαξα μόνον όσες είχαν οπτικά "αρπάξει"...ρύθμισα και το ρεύμα επιτέλους και έκανε το πρώτο του "πάρτυ"στο πάγκο σαν επισκευασμένος...
στις φωτό οι φάσεις της επισκευής και μερικές μετρήσεις και ΠΑΛΙ όχι με σωστή γεννήτρια αλλά με τη γεννήτρια του λάπτοπ από το "electronic workbench "... :Unsure: 
στο τετράγωνο μου τα χαλάει λίγο αλλά δεν περιμένω θαύματα από 20+χρονών μηχάνημα ούτε και από τη γεννήτρια το τέλειο σήμα...στην δε απόκριση καλά πήγε-αναπάντεχα καλά θα έλεγα-... :Smile: 

στην προτελευταία φωτό τα απομεινάρια ενός πάρτυ...
και στην τελευταία το πακέτο έτοιμο προς χρήση... :Smile: 

Ο ήχος του είναι πολύ γλυκός,μεστός και με έμφαση στις μεσοχαμηλές,αλλά στα πολύ-πολύ χαμηλά είναι χαλαρός (σχεδόν δεν αποκρίνεται στα 20Hz) και μάλλον θέλει ψάξιμο σε πυκνωτές κλπ. αλλά ούτε του παρόντος είναι ούτε γεννήτρια έχω να δω που πραγματικά πάσχει,αν και έχω όρεξη...μια άλλη φορά...

*Α! Info που παραλίγο να ξεχάσω: προς πληροφόρηση,το σχέδιο που σχεδόν ταιριάζει είναι του  JA-366...είναι σχεδόν ίδιοι ενισχυτές και απο ισχύ και από κύκλωμα...
*ας είναι καλά η electroTanya
Υγ.: στη τελευταία φωτό λείπει το κουμπί από τον equalizer....σας περισσεύει κανένα ίδιο;

----------

